# 3-wheel buggy



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello everybody,
I and some guys started a project which would be an inverted triangle buggy.
This is probably first project from China here(forgive me if my English is not well).
We are in a DIY group and planed to start from a simple way: one wheel drive buggy. After adding and testing functions like auto-parking, remote control and speed test etc, we may build four wheel drive full function car.This could take long time, we will do it step by step. 
At this moment, a 1.5KW/72V in-wheel motor and a controller are tested and working well. Will keep updated if it has any progress.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Any pictures?


----------



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

samwichse said:


> Any pictures?


Hi, Samwichse,
As the project is just started, here comes basic sketch and frame strength simulation picture. 


----
C.T.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Neat. Like a beefy golf cart.

The CG might be a little high and far back for stability with the passenger seating as it is though.


----------



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

samwichse said:


> Neat. Like a beefy golf cart.
> 
> The CG might be a little high and far back for stability with the passenger seating as it is though.



Thanks for your information.
CG is our concern due to seats arrangement. Will see how to adjust after we have full 3D diagram. Beside passengers, battery is the heaviest part which will be put in the front. 

Any design rule or simulation tool for stability? We have experience on electronics, SW and MD, but not good at this.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

The rule of thumb I've heard is that the CG should be in the first 1/3 of the vehicle.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You need to lose the wheel motor -


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

With a 1.5KW motor, 2 people, 3 wheels and a pile of batteries, you might be able to keep up with bicycles!


----------



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

ken will said:


> With a 1.5KW motor, 2 people, 3 wheels and a pile of batteries, you might be able to keep up with bicycles!


 Yes, 1.5KW is definitely not suitable for this. Our plan is to build a test platform first and then add/change/validate components as we are building everything from zero. 
The in-wheel motor could be 8KW by same size and we may apply it to all wheels. Now just save money on design of other parts.


----------



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

Duncan said:


> You need to lose the wheel motor -


Thanks for reply.

Do you mean lose heat?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Wheel motors are one of those technological blind alleys that look like a good idea but in practice are a disaster

The basic issues are
(1) Motor torque is proportional to weight - you need a lot of torque for a wheel motor 
(2) Unsprung weight is a very bad idea

For your rear wheel a motor and chain/belt drive will be a LOT lighter, cheaper and more efficient

If you want to drive the front wheels a reduction gear and driveshafts will also be lighter cheaper and more efficient


----------



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

Duncan said:


> Wheel motors are one of those technological blind alleys that look like a good idea but in practice are a disaster
> 
> The basic issues are
> (1) Motor torque is proportional to weight - you need a lot of torque for a wheel motor
> ...


Thank you. Will keep it in mind and try to make a modular design.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

nonstop2050 said:


> Yes, 1.5KW is definitely not suitable for this. Our plan is to build a test platform first and then add/change/validate components as we are building everything from zero.
> The in-wheel motor could be 8KW by same size and we may apply it to all wheels. Now just save money on design of other parts.


Here are links to a 3KW trike and a 14 KW trike

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/470

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/246


----------



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

ken will said:


> Here are links to a 3KW trike and a 14 KW trike
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/470
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/246


Thanks for your information. We find this although it is not e-car:
http://www.polaris.com/en-us/slingshot


----------



## QuietCar (Jan 3, 2013)

Look up a BMW Isetta.









Perfect for your project. They are balanced nicely too!

They would be easy to vacuum mould from thermo plastic. The top and rear body panel from one sheet, each side separately and the front panel, (The door). Which can be an outer bonded to an inner panel, really light and stiff.
You would make replacing crash damages easy and cheap. No painting as the plastic is colored to begin with. The interior panels can be moulded too, except for the seats, which are padded and covered.

You just need to go to the Palm Springs airport where a dozen or so are parked and 3D scan one.......

QC


----------



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

QuietCar said:


> Look up a BMW Isetta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a really good reference. Thanks.

found more projects like this:
http://reversetrike.proboards.com/thread/336/spartan-trike-project


----------



## nonstop2050 (Mar 16, 2014)

draft arrangement


----------

